
Our CEO Tells It Like It Is - ciscoriordan
http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/011169.html
======
jdileo
I am surprised to see that after 10 hours of this item being posted I am the
only to respond.

I think the CEO was absolutely correct and should be praised for his
leadership in this matter. No company is perfect, Craigslist included, but the
1st Amendment is not dead in the US of A!

